# Dry night tonight in Dubai....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But not in Ajman! 

:tea: :cheer2: :clap2:


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> But not in Ajman!
> 
> :tea: :cheer2: :clap2:


And not in the sdh household either, perk of the job


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I was talking to someone who's husband works for MMI yesterday - he was Scottish too...


Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I was talking to someone who's husband works for MMI yesterday - he was Scottish too...
> 
> 
> Coincidence? I think not!


There's not many Scots in the office here, we're a rare and special breed


----------



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

so is it dry tonight or tomorrow night?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> But not in Ajman!
> 
> :tea: :cheer2: :clap2:


Not at my house either


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

OrganisedRhyme said:


> so is it dry tonight or tomorrow night?


6 pm tonight till 6pm fri night


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Just got back in from Emirates GC and you could have fired a shot gun through the place without endangering anyone else besides our group and the staff ...

Happy to do the dinner etc but definitely quiet as a church mouse every where else ....

Came home to have a look at the Scottish open and accordingly partake in or a few G&T's ... God I must be getting old when this is the high point of a night out! ..... Cheers! ... :tea: ... :cheer2: ...	:clap2:


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I just took this time of drought in Dubai to stay at home and watch a movie with a bottle of Crown Royal I had in the cubbard...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Vetteguy said:


> Well I just took this time of drought in Dubai to stay at home and watch a movie with a bottle of Crown Royal I had in the cubbard...


Unfortunately I have a bottle of Bundy OP.
Time for bed


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Vetteguy said:


> Well I just took this time of drought in Dubai to stay at home and watch a movie with a bottle of Crown Royal I had in the cubbard...


Aahh - good ol Crown. Gotta love that Canadian whisky


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

w_man said:


> Aahh - good ol Crown. Gotta love that Canadian whisky


Yep it's been a life long friend..I just wish they offered the Crown Reserve here but You gotta love the good old purple velvet.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Unfortunately I have a bottle of Bundy OP.
> Time for bed


Always remember the 7 "P's", hey Stewy ....

_Primary
Preparation and
Planning
Prevents
[email protected]@
Poor 
Performance ..... _

Good to see you'd done that .... a good old bottle of the pink bear !!! ... :clap2:


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Always remember the 7 "P's", hey Stewy ....
> 
> _Primary
> Preparation and
> ...


Mmmm...wasn't much of a dry night here...managed to get some beers in the hotel. Did this really apply to the whole of Dubai?


----------

